# Heinkel He100D-1



## Snautzer01 (Apr 17, 2015)

Rare pic

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Apr 17, 2015)

Thanks for sharing, Snautzer01!


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 17, 2015)

Very rare...! Good shot.


----------



## Capt. Vick (Apr 17, 2015)

I'll say! Good show man!


----------



## Wurger (Apr 17, 2015)




----------



## GrauGeist (Apr 17, 2015)

Great views of the evaporative panels!

Although I don't recall seeing any of the He100s with a painted (what appears to be yellow?) nose/spinner


----------



## Capt. Vick (Apr 17, 2015)

GrauGeist said:


> Great views of the evaporative panels!
> 
> Although I don't recall seeing any of the He100s with a painted (what appears to be yellow?) nose/spinner



I think it's paint as well, but can we discount sunshine?

ADDED: Nah, forget it. Too far in the hanger for it to be that vertical.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 19, 2015)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Apr 19, 2015)

Nice!


----------



## Wurger (Apr 19, 2015)




----------



## Gnomey (May 1, 2015)

Nice shots! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Snautzer01 (May 7, 2015)

Group of Soviet aviation specialists at Heinkel He100 aircraft. In the center of the group - test pilot S. Suprun, tested this plane during a visit of Soviet delegation at Heinkel company. Germany, 1939.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 7, 2015)




----------



## Wayne Little (May 7, 2015)

Cool!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 4, 2015)

Famous "Nightfighter"shot

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jun 5, 2015)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 14, 2015)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 14, 2015)




----------



## johnbr (Sep 14, 2015)

I wonder how it would do with the db-608 engine


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 15, 2015)

nice.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 20, 2015)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## GrauGeist (Nov 20, 2015)

That is an exceptionally cool photograph!


----------



## Wurger (Nov 20, 2015)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 23, 2015)




----------



## Wurger (Nov 23, 2015)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 17, 2016)




----------



## Snautzer01 (May 18, 2016)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 18, 2016)




----------



## Capt. Vick (May 18, 2016)

I would wager that this last picture shows the 100 just before being raised in that German Museum in Berlin.


----------



## Wayne Little (May 19, 2016)




----------



## nuuumannn (May 22, 2016)

> That is an exceptionally cool photograph!



It is indeed. What's it photographed from? Big radiator mounted on top of the nacelle...

He 111 of course; answered my own question. Duh.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 2, 2019)

2WK Photo Foto Luftwaffe Henkel Flugzeug WKII Foto Maße 25 cm mal 25 cm | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Apr 2, 2019)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 12, 2019)

40er Jahre - Foto - Flugzeug - 2 WK - 9,3 x 6,5 cm | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 12, 2019)

A crashed MiG-3 soviet fighter

Reactions: Agree Agree:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Jul 17, 2019)

Good eye. Now what's in the background with the interesting scheme?

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 18, 2019)

Nice shots!


----------



## Graeme (Jul 18, 2019)

fubar57 said:


> Now what's in the background with the interesting scheme?



Well spotted Geo.
Spitfire??


----------



## Wurger (Jul 19, 2019)

At glance I would say that's a He-112. But it is more likely it's a Bf 109F with the nose covered with the fabric case.






like the I-16 





the pic source: German soldier's unseen photos show Nazi invasion of Soviet Union | Daily Mail Online

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Crimea_River (Jul 19, 2019)

Not sure about that as you can see the supercharger intake quite distinctly but I would agree it appears to be a 109F or later.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 28, 2020)

Postkarte Unsere Luftwaffe Heinkel He 113 Jäger | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 28, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (May 25, 2021)

WK2/Foto/Luftwaffe/Heinkel/Jäger/He113/und Kampfflugzeug He111/Angriff/Meer/top! | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 25, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 29, 2022)

Orig. Foto AK Postkarte Heinkel He 113 Flugzeug Nachtjäger -- gel. Sagan 1943 | eBay


Entdecken Sie Orig. Foto AK Postkarte Heinkel He 113 Flugzeug Nachtjäger -- gel. Sagan 1943 in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Mar 29, 2022)




----------



## Gnomey (Mar 30, 2022)

Good shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 19, 2022)

Foto PK WK II, Jagdflugzeug Tiefdecker Heinkel He 113 Luftwaffe B 1.47 | eBay


Entdecken Sie Foto PK WK II, Jagdflugzeug Tiefdecker Heinkel He 113 Luftwaffe B 1.47 in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jun 19, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 30, 2022)

F003135 Heinkel 113 He 100 fighter plane | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for F003135 Heinkel 113 He 100 fighter plane at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 30, 2022)




----------

